# Házasság canadai hölggyel..



## Anthony71 (2008 Június 30)

Űdvözlet! Azért indítom ezt a témát, hogy azok is találjank segítséget, akikre házasság miatt vár egy új élet és nem ismerik a házassággal járó vagy az ahhoz szükséges ügyintézés menetét.


----------



## Scarboro (2008 Június 30)

Szia Anthony.

Kuldtem emailt. Sok sikert


----------



## webthomas (2008 Július 13)

*házasság*

Hellosztok! Kanadai barátnőm van, és nekem is elkelne egy kis segítség, úgy mint az előttem szólónak. Köszi mindenkinek.


----------



## zsuzsa56 (2008 Július 22)

Sziasztok!Segítséget szeretnék kérni én is.Kanadában mentem férjhez,(amikor kimentem nem voltam házas) csak 3-hónap tartózkodást kaptam.Haza jöttem 1-hónapja.Most elvagyok keseredve,mert nem tudom ha vissza megyek hogyan lesz tovább,köszönöm előre a tájékoztatást.Zsuzsa.


----------



## Lipsi (2008 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!
A parommal kinn vagyunk Hamiltonban decemberig. O permanent resident, en sajnos nem. Tudna valaki segiteni, hogy ez utobbi megvaltozzon...?

udv

Lipsi


----------



## jkatal (2008 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Segitseget szeretnek kerni. Magyar pasit keresek aki hazassagot kotne velem, ez a papirok miatt szukseges. Esetleg ha a szimpatia kolcsonos igazi hazassag is ehet belole. 5O eves fiatalos no vagyok. Ja es megvalami Kanadaban elo magyar pasira gondoltam. udv.


----------



## József56 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*Talán s........!*

Kapcsolatfelvétel szükséges ha az ügy még aktuális !kiss


----------



## pista25 (2011 December 19)

*elore is koszonom*

Kersek kanadaban elo magyor not hazassag celjabol!Termeszetesen a reszleteket szemelyesen vagy telefon!elore is koszonom bar milyen segitseget1


----------



## pista25 (2011 December 19)

keresek nem pedig kersek


----------



## Melitta (2011 December 19)

A canadahun tarskeresojet is meg kellenne probalnotok hatha ott talaltok az igazira.

Ugy gondolom ,hogy tarsat keresek ez azert keves, hogy felkeltse az erdeklodest................valamivel bovebb info nem artana
szoke vagy barna ,esetleg felemas cipoje van
unatkozo nyugdijas vagy ,helybol ugorja a logarlecet............


----------

